# Skyrim: Die Dunkle Bruderschaft - Lösung und Tipps zur Hauptquest der Dunklen Bruderschaft



## Mhaire (23. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: Die Dunkle Bruderschaft - Lösung und Tipps zur Hauptquest der Dunklen Bruderschaft* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: Die Dunkle Bruderschaft - Lösung und Tipps zur Hauptquest der Dunklen Bruderschaft


----------



## X3niC (23. November 2011)

Cool danke!


----------



## dennis-2810 (23. November 2011)

Es gibt eine viel leichtere lösung um die Verlobte zu töten:



Spoiler



Wenn man auf die Mauern geht und über dem Balkon den Stein umstößt kann man leichter unentdeckt bleiben


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (26. November 2011)

Von Nazim erhält man auch noch mehrere Aufträge, die wohl nochmal in etwas Großem enden (spricht von einem letzten Auftrag!)...


----------



## snicks83 (27. November 2011)

Bis dass der Tod euch scheidet -> Gegenüber auf dem Balkon liegt ein Bogen und ein Elixier des Volltreffers, wenn man sich dann hinhockt und aus dem Schatten schießt, kommt ihr ungeschoren davon. Ich habe Schleichen auf 100, ka obs auch mit weniger funktioniert... sollte aber.


----------



## Kwengie (19. April 2012)

irgendwie klappt das mit dem Töten von Anton Virane. nicht, denn dann werde ich von den Wachen ebenfalls angegriffen.
Wohlgemerkt  habe ich ihn, wie beschrieben, aufgeweckt. 

Folge war Kopfgeld und ich wurde von den Wachen angegriffen...


----------



## Sheevra (7. April 2013)

Spoiler:
Das geht noch einfacher, in der Bruderschaft sollte man sich angewöhnen als Familie zu fungieren wo jeder jedem mit Rat und Tat hilft.
So erfärht man auch das man das ganze wie ein Unfall aussehen lassen kann, indem man den Steinkopf über der Braut hinab stürzen lässt.
Macht man dies in einem bestimmten Winkel und kann so auch fortschleichen, wird man garnicht verdächtigt.

Allerdings ist es noch nicht vorbei, ein Kollege der DB taucht auf und erklärt das er zur Hilfe geschickt wurde, seid ihr für die Familie der Braut sichtbar (in reichweite) nehmt abstand von ihn sobald das Gespräch beendet ist, ansonsten greifen diese euch auch an. Da sie nurn euren Kollegen als Übeltäter sehen.

Den ratschlag mit dem gestein gibts im Übrigen vom Vampir 
der Bogen & die Pfeile sind von der anderen. (merk mir derne Namen nie xD)
Aber beide Wege kann man erfragen.
Direkt hinter der Braut zu stehen ist für mich nicht wie ein Attentäter, viel zu ungeschickt und zu riskant, da auch die Wachen angerannt kommen.


----------



## Sheevra (7. April 2013)

eine Frage, hoffe auf Antwort
Wer bei der Dunklen Bruderschaft noch nicht bei dem Kaiser war, bitte nicht lesen Spoiler gefahr.

Ich habe ja den Doppelgänger vom Kaiser ermordet, seither hatte ich 1540G Kopfgeld, habe der Wache gesagt da sich bezahle, bin bei dem Hof vor dem Schloss wieder geladen. hatte all meine gestohlenen Gegenstände, mir wurde das besagte Geld abgezogen, aber jetzt kommt es; ich habe diese imense Summe an Kopfgeld immer noch auf meinen Kopf - was ich in der Statistik sehen kann (höste Kopfgeldsumme als auch Kopfgeldsumme). 

Nachdem ich das Geld bezahlt habe kann ich aber Wachen ansprechen und auch herumlaufen egal wo ich bin es bleibt alles gleich. Als ob es ein bug wäre und mir kommt es fats so vor als könnt ich jetzt machen was ich will, ich wurde beim Klauen erwischt um es zu testen, mein Kopfgeld hat sich nicht erhöht. Scheint die maximale Summe zu sein.

Wo aber der Spaß daran vergeht es durch zu spielen weil es fast wie eine Freikarte ist, da ich nicht sehe ob nun offiziell eine Summe auf meinem Kopf ist oder nicht. Wenn ich pech habe werde ich dann angegriffen.

Weiß einer was man da machen kann? irgendwelceh Ratschläge dies wieder gerade zu biegen?
PS: ich habe niemals irgendwelche Cheats benutzt.


----------



## golani79 (7. April 2013)

Hört sich tatsächlich nach nem Bug an - hast du vielleicht noch nen älteren Spielstand, bei dem du testen könntest, ob das Kopfgeld verschwindet, wenn du die Summe bezahlst?

Hatte auch mal nen Bug - war aber in einer anderen Stadt.
Da konnte ich weder ins Gefängnis noch das Kopfgeld begleichen - die Option im Dialog war zwar da, hat aber nichts bewirkt und so wurde ich dann immer sofort von den Wachen angegriffen.

Glaub, ich habe die Stadt dann gemieden bzw. müsste ich mal nachschauen, ob ich dort immer noch angegriffen werde ^^


----------



## AsuraKami (23. März 2015)

Hey an die Skyrim Spieler, ich weis nicht ob das ein Bug ist oder nicht aber ich habe das mit der Mutter der Nacht gemacht und sollte von Astrid aus ein paar Aufträge von Nazir annehmen aber der gibt mir keine auf und rennt die ganze Zeit in dem Raum rum, wo das ganze Essen auf dem Tisch ist. und wollte daher Fragen, was ich dagegen tun kann?
LG Asura


----------

